# World Barista Championship



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It's on now, semifinals will be Thursday and finals Friday.

Live stream linked from the side of page

http://www.worldbaristachampionship.org/2014-schedules/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I didnt want to get sucked into this until the semifinals as I have stuff to do, but it's fascinating to watch.

Standards seem higher than last year. It's nice to see people competing in Spanish this year, having to learn your performance in English must add so much stress to an already tough experience.

has Steve L died his hair red, or is it the lighting?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh that hair is RED! Like it









The website and coverage is general is quite fantastic, many events could learn from this.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i actually find it hard to watch this stuff... cringeworthy to see baristas have to go through these "ridiculous" displays which have so little to do with the end product. I feel especially bad for those competitors who's language is not English, and watch them have to struggle so hard to explain complex concepts.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

shrink said:


> i actually find it hard to watch this stuff... cringeworthy to see baristas have to go through these "ridiculous" displays which have so little to do with the end product. I feel especially bad for those competitors who's language is not English, and watch them have to struggle so hard to explain complex concepts.


This. I don't see the 'theatrical' stuff as anything more than them being made to be dancing monkeys.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

shrink said:


> I feel especially bad for those competitors who's language is not English, and watch them have to struggle so hard to explain complex concepts.


They don't, they can speak another language. At least one performance was in Spanish.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> Oh that hair is RED! Like it


Looks like Steve's setting up a Sex Pistols Tribute Band to me


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Highlights for me :

El Salvador - chemex filter painting

Hong Kong - 125 micron screen for EK43 espresso (expresso har har)

Maxwell tomorrow approx 11.30 i believe


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Typical , I miss Maxwell due to work conference call and then its one of only 2 competitors who's videos are missing! sigh


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

EDIT - Maxwell hit 15.5 minutes phew


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats Maxwell!

Will try and catch the semi's tomorrow


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Why on earth the SCAA idiot thinks he should be commentating is beyond me, he is ruining the performances in a big way.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I just gave up watching today's live as the feed just kept cutting out for me. Very precise start times today, no rounding to the nearest 5 mins going on


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah the stream is terrible.

The commentary makes it infuriating though! They're just chatting complete **** over the top of the baristas


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Maxwell nailed his performance!

Looking forward to the finalists being announced.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

He did , definitely a finalist IMO.

Just watch those EK43 shots accelerate and the T3 hold on to the flow for dear life, lol.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Where are you watching this?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

charris said:


> Where are you watching this?


http://new.livestream.com/worldcoffee/events/3076851


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Finalists about to be announced.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Maxwell is through, I think he's going to win it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Maxwell is through, I think he's going to win it!


Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The two EK43s 1 & 2 ..... my prediction, though the Japanese performance was pretty good too


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

It's all very exciting! A UK/Ireland 1/2 would be cool!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I had a look at the archived feed from today but found the jumpiness and constant cuts, not to mention that commentator that seems far too fond of his own voice, made it unwatchable and thats on a 152 meg connection.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not a single conical grinder in the finals


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Not a single conical grinder in the finals


Perhaps the world is flat after all...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Charliej said:


> I had a look at the archived feed from today but found the jumpiness and constant cuts, not to mention that commentator that seems far too fond of his own voice, made it unwatchable and thats on a 152 meg connection.


The commentators were awful, one admitted himself they haven't done commentating for a few years and it is obvious there is a good reason why.

I think William Hernandez (El Salvador) has a very good chance too, he made top 6 last year and has really refined his routine. Laila from USA was super confident too.

Maxwell's routine is so polished though, so fingers crossed for him.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> It's all very exciting! A UK/Ireland 1/2 would be cool!


Petey (Ireland) didn't make it into the finals so not possible I'm afraid


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Finalists

El Salvador

Kong Kong

UK

Australia

Japan

Greece


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Petey (Ireland) didn't make it into the finals so not possible I'm afraid


Ah balls, I'm a little behind as I'm at work


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Maxwell is coming across super confident with his routine . It's really engaging stuff


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes but donning a whit coat and using a pointer? Will he be offering several types of water choices in his shop now? Is theatrical performance in danger of taking these events down a cul de sac?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yes but donning a whit coat and using a pointer? Will he be offering several types of water choices in his shop now? Is theatrical performance in danger of taking these events down a cul de sac?


You mean it hasn't already?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yes but donning a whit coat and using a pointer? Will he be offering several types of water choices in his shop now? Is theatrical performance in danger of taking these events down a cul de sac?


I enjoy the story and the performance . I can't taste the coffee he is making but I can be engaged by the routine .

Surely tasty drink, great info , fun engaging performance equals all good in my book


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

Why the negativity? The barista competition format invited a more theatrical display when they decided to give marks for the presentation as well as the coffee.

The water they use in the shop is high in magnesium, which the published paper supports as having the most flavour potential. Plus they work with the roasters to roast towards this water. No need to offer inferior water options.

I've seen so many people doing completely laughable home experiments and calling it "science" or "scientific". Nice to see someone going a step further to help definitively remove a variable from a difficult equation.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Point is, what happens when presentation takes precedent over the coffee?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Is this national negativity week? I really enjoyed his performance , have seen it evolve since LCF where we witnessed it live. He essentially crams his routine into 11 minutes and spends 4 explaining how important water is - the main ingredient in coffee beverages afterall & hugely impacts the end result.

Its easier to learn if you're having fun, I think he says that in the routine too.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Got to agree with Gary, although I think he has trimmed it slightly since I saw him at LCF to ensure no overruns it's nice to see people really passionate about providing the best coffee having fun entering, and I find it really interesting to watch.

Finals start at 10:30 our time with William Hernandez


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Point is, what happens when presentation takes precedent over the coffee?


The sponsors will love that as it makes it all more accessible to Joe public, more video views, more sponsorship exposure, etc.

I don't want to knock the people competing though as they've obviously put in a lot of effort for it and at the end of the day they're only working to the rules. Remember also that without sponsors there probably will be no competition on this scale


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Is this national negativity week?


It seems so.

But surely it's not a proper presentation unless they offer the judges a selection of beans from virtually raw to almost charcoal, at temperatures from near freezing to pure steam and with 27 different waters including tap, rain, sea, stream and filtered urine from a selection of domesticated animals...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Fantastic performances from everyone today.

It's anyone's game I think.

I'm going to miss the results as I have to go to work in a bit


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Maxwell came 5th??

The guy is contributing SO much to the knowledge-pool of what it is that makes great coffee...

Did his espressos really suck that hard??


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Personally I'd go for a lighter presentation, less wordy, with concentration on the taste with the time gained.

The Hong Kong guy seemed to have the balance just right

Just my 'penny's' worth.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I suspect it was very close between those 6.

Maybe the EK + sieve clinched it with the drinks?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Have they released the scores of the different rounds?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ronsil said:


> Personally I'd go for a lighter presentation, less wordy, with concentration on the taste with the time gained.
> 
> The Hong Kong guy seemed to have the balance just right
> 
> Just my 'penny's' worth.


No points are gained for being under time but you lose 1 point per second over, maximum of 60 then disqualified if >16mins


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I suspect it was very close between those 6.
> 
> Maybe the EK + sieve clinched it with the drinks?


I have a 75 micron sieve now. 4 mins of shaking and stirring to produce

125 micron is on order!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Enjoyed the comp, see the winner was dosing 23g and 24g into his 20g VST and pulling heavier shots (40g), cripes! Might give it a go though


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I have a 75 micron sieve now. 4 mins of shaking and stirring to produce
> 
> 125 micron is on order!


Gary you are my coffee hero ......... I have a fishing net will this work also ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Gary you are my coffee hero ......... I have a fishing net will this work also ?


Is this fishing net attached to your EK-ark?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Greek finalist was pulling his espressos at 1:1. Is that a short ristretto!!?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> Enjoyed the comp, see the winner was dosing 23g and 24g into his 20g VST and pulling heavier shots (40g), cripes! Might give it a go though


Thats 'old school' 1.6 territory . Must have been a mega coarse grind and a v light roast - how did he fit it all in basket, even with 3 tap downs


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Is this fishing net attached to your EK-ark?


Yes.....

Yes it is


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Greek finalist was pulling his espressos at 1:1. Is that a short ristretto!!?


What did the greek guy finish? Was he using taf roasts?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Gary you are my coffee hero ......... I have a fishing net will this work also ?


I use my gran's tights to sieve the fines. 100 denier is about right


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I use my gran's tights to sieve the fines. 100 denier is about right


Post wearing and new out of packet


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Post wearing. She hasn't bought any new ones since the war


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Flibster said:


> It seems so.
> 
> But surely it's not a proper presentation unless they offer the judges a selection of beans from virtually raw to almost charcoal, at temperatures from near freezing to pure steam and with 27 different waters including tap, rain, sea, stream and filtered urine from a selection of domesticated animals...


Hmm lets hope you haven't been peering into the future to see next years competition


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Flibster said:


> It seems so.
> 
> But surely it's not a proper presentation unless they offer the judges a selection of beans from virtually raw to almost charcoal, at temperatures from near freezing to pure steam and with 27 different waters including tap, rain, sea, stream and filtered urine from a selection of domesticated animals...


Literally LOL.....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

So who actually won in the end?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Charliej said:


> So who actually won in the end?


The Japanese guy. EK43, 125 micron sieve to remove fines, made all 6 shots at once, impressive routine.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Greek finalist was pulling his espressos at 1:1. Is that a short ristretto!!?


It's a micro lungo.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aaronb said:


> The Japanese guy. EK43, 125 micron sieve to remove fines, made all 6 shots at once, impressive routine.


Nope. That was Hong Kong.

Japanese dude was running 2 x Clima Pro with 2 unique coe-fays for espresso and cappuccino


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Nope. That was Hong Kong.
> 
> Japanese dude was running 2 x Clima Pro with 2 unique coe-fays for espresso and cappuccino


Oh my bad, watching all those routines the past few days it's hard to tell what was what anymore!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Oh my bad, watching all those routines the past few days it's hard to tell what was what anymore!


Good point. How replicable is a lot of the stuff in these routines in coffee shops? Maxwell's point about water is really interesting - would be nice to see it incorporated into what they offer in Bath.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good point. How replicable is a lot of the stuff in these routines in coffee shops? Maxwell's point about water is really interesting - would be nice to see it incorporated into what they offer in Bath.


The sieve guy might struggle with a queue of people to serve.

Doesn't Maxwell has some bonkerst water filtration system


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> The sieve guy might struggle with a queue of people to serve.
> 
> Doesn't Maxwell has some bonkerst water filtration system


Yeah, he was sieving all over the floor - should have lost points for that.

As for Maxwell's place, will he be tuning the water according to the bean and customer preference? Would you like your water buffered sir? Want it Mag ion-easy or straight?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah I thought the sieve would be too much work in a commercial environment, although he said that he did use it in his shop for filter. Maybe there is a way of integrating it like John Gordon's PF holder for the EK43.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yeah, he was sieving all over the floor - should have lost points for that.


I though that too, but there was a catch tray under the sieve.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MWJB said:


> I though that too, but there was a catch tray under the sieve.


OK, he can have the points back.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I guess he checked before that it doesn't count as wasteage, which you do get marked down for?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MWJB said:


> I though that too, but there was a catch tray under the sieve.


I would have brewed the fines a whole 3 grams : )


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I caved in and watched the archived feed of Maxwell's routine simply to hear the bit about different water's and the stuff about roasting for water profiles, which I found quite interesting, but I don't think I could sit there and watch it all as an event.

My feelings about these competitions are like the feelings I had when climbing competitions started out. For me back then climbing was an enjoyable hobby where you were testing yourself against the route you were attempting at that time and had a measure of how well you were doing from the technical gradings awarded to that route. Then the competitions all of a sudden put the focus onto how fast can you traverse or ascend a marked route on a climbing wall, which to me kind of destroyed the whole point of climbing and was as far removed from a day out on a rock face as Buddhist Llama is from a McDonalds sales assistant and I see barista competitions in the same sort of way particularly when you get people competing in the World finals that don't even drink coffee (as referred to in another thread).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Name the person competing in THIS final who doesn't drink coffee please.

There isn't one...

These competitions aren't to everyone's taste that fair enough. But to characterise people who compete as not drinking coffee on a thread titled " world Batista championships " is fairly insulting to the 50 people that made it to the final, the farmers that grow their coffee and the roasters that roast it


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Er, can't imagine the competitors getting very far if they don't like coffee. Some of the routines may be hyped up but, horses for courses. What comes across is the passion and enthusiasm for all things coffee.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Charliej said:


> ...I see barista competitions in the same sort of way particularly when you get people competing in the World finals that don't even drink coffee (as referred to in another thread).


It is insulting to the baristas that compete in the World Barista Championships Finals to insinuate that they do not drink coffee

I have shared a coffee with many of those who made the top 6, whether in their own coffee shops or at previous World Barista Championships

There are staff who work in coffee shops who do not drink coffee. Some will go on to compete, but unless they have dialled in the coffee and can describe it (within competition parameters) then they are not likely to progress as far as the finals.

Barista Competitions are not for everyone. You are not forced to watch them. Many people enjoy them so please consider that aspect when commenting.

I can Ice Skate and can dance but couldn't really care about Dancing on Ice. I can also cook to a very high level but Masterchef isn't for me. I wouldn't go onto a dancing or an ice skating forum and slag it off though.

I am also familiar with your climbing analogy and support that. However there are many climbers who want to show they can be better than their peers and this is a way of displaying that. There are also recreational climbers who enjoy the scenery, camaraderie and the raw challenge. Just wait for that group to pass through and you have the rock face to yourself again.

This thread should be about the World Barista Championships, not about what's not right with them. That is a whole other debate.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hang on a minute I wasn't the originator of the information about some of the Far Eastern Competitors apparently not being coffee drinkers I 1st saw this information in this thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17188-Hello-there


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Hang on a minute I wasn't the originator of the information about some of the Far Eastern Competitors apparently not being coffee drinkers I 1st saw this information in this thread:
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17188-Hello-there


No, you've misquoted another forum member above by inferring those comments to WBC entrants which is lazy, misinformed and perverse. If you have any hard evidence any of the WBC entrants don't like and/or drink coffee, I'm sure forum members would like to hear it.


----------

